# Platy had a baby



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,
I bought a platy a month ago and was told that she was pregnant. She looked fat and now I see a little baby about 1/4 inch long in the tank. Obviously, it is her baby. But she still looks fat. Is it possible that she has more young to deliver? I am totally clueless about breeding and I would appreciate any information.

I have put some fake plants down at the bottom of the tank so that the little baby can hide and no one eats it. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

That and some floating plants at the top maybe. Thats how a few of mine survived. floating plants. Dense plants. Try to crumble up flake food as fine as you can so the little one can eat. a few times a day if possible


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

she could have up to 60 babies, but many times they will eat their own young. shes either fat because she has more to deliver or because she just had a big snack lol


----------

